# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Why did Islam's Prophet, Muhammad, have sex with children?

## goose

What a nice guy.The mother land saudi is the only country females cant drive.



Muhammad had sex with just about anyone he pleased, thanks to Allah's remarkable interest in his personal sex life.

Muhammad was married to eleven women at one time, relegating them to either consecutive days or (according to some accounts) all in one night. He married a 9-year-old girl and even his adopted son's wife. On top of that Muhammad had a multitude of slave girls and concubines with whom he had sex - sometimes on the very days in which they had watched their husbands and fathers die at the hands of his own armies.

So, by any realistic measure, the creator of the world's most sexually restrictive religion was also one of the most sexually indulgent characters in history.



https://www.indymedia.ie/article/179...ave_prefs=true

----------


## *RAGE*

:2MODhappyslk:

----------


## eliteforce

and you actually edited this? I hate to see the original version.. well at least he didn't march into paris or belgium or england and murder every last woman man, and child in the city, like what the Crusaders did to Jerusalem when they arrived and found jews and muslims living in peace and not hurting anyone..

if you think islam is so violent you need to study history to find that in the middleages islam was the 'tolerant' religion .. it continued to be so until the crusaders launched mass genocides in palestine and arabia .. 

and also when the muslims eventually retook jerusalem-they didn't murder the entire civilian crusader population that was living inside the walls, instead they allowed them safe-passage to Acre-which was still under Crusader control .. by the time of the ottoman empire islam was again mostly peaceful and tolerant, until some idiots in the west invented Zionism-the 4th crusade-and lit the region on fire again..

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

dude is a pimp

----------


## goose

dude,im not a fan of all the three religions.Im just stating facts here bro..I just found out about this today and feel its hidden?? Another strong piece of evidence against Muhammad being a pedophile is that, according to the same Hadith, he waited from the time Aisha was six (when the marriage ceremony took place) until she turned nine to consummate the relationship. Although the text doesn't say why, in all probability it was because he was waiting for her to begin menstrual cycles - thus entering into "womanhood." It is unlikely that a pedophile would be concerned about this.

----------


## *RAGE*

That kinda stuff is happing everyday over there, and that was 2000 years ago. I know buffedguy is going to have a fit over this but it will not be the first time. This is just MO but I have wounder sometime if that is why the middle east is a desert. Is it god's way of punishing the middle east because of all the sins they commit everyday...Just a thought.....

----------


## goose

All im saying is this was not that long ago....Humans knew that this is wrong....Why would this great guy guy from god do this to children?

Muhammad was not as a perfect man...look at the state of saudi today? but as a sexual hedonist. Not only did he become fat from indulging in food, but his pursuit of sex was no less gluttonous. On top of it all, he used personal "revelations" from Allah to justify his debauchery to the gullible masses which, to this day, continue to be venerated and memorized as if they are the holiest of utterances.Im just stating facts bro,nothing else.

To end this ...This is my hero!!!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yKnWxfc820c

----------


## BuffedGuy

I have written a book refuting this attack against Prophet Muhammad [s]:

The Islamophobe's Glass House: Refuting the Claim that Prophet Muhammad was a Pedophile

For all those who seek righteous guidance, please read it, God-Willing.

To all we say "peace be unto you".

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Pedobear would like the cliffnotes sir

----------


## BuffedGuy

To my beloved brother Chariff, SmoketheDays, and other Muslims on this forum: I ask you to exhibit restraint in your responses. Control your anger, and respond in a cool and collected manner, as was the Prophetic Way. As God says:

"Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)

This reminder if first and foremost to myself.

In fact, just leave alone this topic; all who wish to seek a response can simply read the e-book I linked to. Also, if you yourself are confused on the topic, read the book before responding and giving out incorrect information. I say this not to be rude and obnoxious, but due to my love for Islam. Oftentimes, some Muslims--out of good intention--say wrong things on this matter. So be sure of what you say before you say it. The book I wrote was done with the help of _Mufti_ Husain Kadodia, and there were innumerable errors he pointed out in my first draft of the book, which I then fixed. This is a topic in which a lot of misinformation has spread, so I think Muslims would benefit from reading the book as well. _Jazakh-Allah Khair_.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Peace unto you Pedobear,

----------


## amcon

> To my beloved brother Chariff, SmoketheDays, and other Muslims on this forum: I ask you to exhibit restraint in your responses. Control your anger, and respond in a cool and collected manner, as was the Prophetic Way. As God says:
> 
> "Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)
> 
> This reminder if first and foremost to myself.
> 
> In fact, just leave alone this topic; all who wish to seek a response can simply read the e-book I linked to. Also, if you yourself are confused on the topic, read the book before responding and giving out incorrect information. I say this not to be rude and obnoxious, but due to my love for Islam. Oftentimes, some Muslims--out of good intention--say wrong things on this matter. So be sure of what you say before you say it. The book I wrote was done with the help of _Mufti_ Husain Kadodia, and there were innumerable errors he pointed out in my first draft of the book, which I then fixed. This is a topic in which a lot of misinformation has spread, so I think Muslims would benefit from reading the book as well. _Jazakh-Allah Khair_.


well, you know i would have something to say here... and it is this where their is smoke their is fire... i have not read the e-book (and i will) but this has always bothered me... it was different back then however if some one touched my 7 year old daughter i would skin him alive... a girl cant me physically developed at that age...

i will hold any other comment till after i read that e-book

----------


## amcon

> To my beloved brother Chariff, SmoketheDays, and other Muslims on this forum: I ask you to exhibit restraint in your responses. Control your anger, and respond in a cool and collected manner, as was the Prophetic Way. As God says:
> 
> "Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)
> 
> This reminder if first and foremost to myself.
> 
> In fact, just leave alone this topic; all who wish to seek a response can simply read the e-book I linked to. Also, if you yourself are confused on the topic, read the book before responding and giving out incorrect information. I say this not to be rude and obnoxious, but due to my love for Islam. Oftentimes, some Muslims--out of good intention--say wrong things on this matter. So be sure of what you say before you say it. The book I wrote was done with the help of _Mufti_ Husain Kadodia, and there were innumerable errors he pointed out in my first draft of the book, which I then fixed. This is a topic in which a lot of misinformation has spread, so I think Muslims would benefit from reading the book as well. _Jazakh-Allah Khair_.


and the whole idea is to get people to respond... so we can all express our selves...

----------


## *RAGE*

> To my beloved brother Chariff, SmoketheDays, and other Muslims on this forum: I ask you to exhibit restraint in your responses. Control your anger, and respond in a cool and collected manner, as was the Prophetic Way. As God says:
> 
> "Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)
> 
> This reminder if first and foremost to myself.
> 
> In fact, just leave alone this topic; all who wish to seek a response can simply read the e-book I linked to. Also, if you yourself are confused on the topic, read the book before responding and giving out incorrect information. I say this not to be rude and obnoxious, but due to my love for Islam. Oftentimes, some Muslims--out of good intention--say wrong things on this matter. So be sure of what you say before you say it. The book I wrote was done with the help of _Mufti_ Husain Kadodia, and there were innumerable errors he pointed out in my first draft of the book, which I then fixed. This is a topic in which a lot of misinformation has spread, so I think Muslims would benefit from reading the book as well. _Jazakh-Allah Khair_.



I am not saying that I against reading a book to learn something, but every argument I have had has been based on my personal experience....
Yes I agree if someone wants to respond they should not to have your permission to do so this is an open forum with different views and they would be welcome. we may not agree on everything, but as men we can talk or write about them...Chariff has a different stand point then what you do he just wants peace throught the world. I think that would be great as well and I think we all stand on that point, but since it is not going to happen we have to deal with it....I am not going to read a book that going to tell me what someone wants me to believe. this whole time I have talked about what I have seen and experienced while in the middle east. I dont need a book to tell me anything...... the author tell you how he believes which leads me a sh** load of question and they are not here to answer them......

----------


## goose

Thanks buffed,will read that 2moro.....Your a cool guy.....

Even in recent history for example,The Ayatollah Khomeini himself married a ten-year-old girl when he was twenty-eight.This was the guy that took over Iran in the 80s,as a human,This is wrong.

----------


## amcon

> Yes I agree if someone wants to respond they should not to have your permission to do so this is an open forum with different views and they would be welcome. we may not agree on everything, but as men we can talk or write about them...Chariff has a different stand point then what you do he just wants peace throught the world. I think that would be great as well and I think we all stand on that point, but since it is not going to happen we have to deal with it....I am not going to read a book that going to tell me what someone wants me to believe. this whole time I have talked about what I have seen and experienced while in the middle east. I dont need a book to tell me anything...... the author tell you how he believes which leads me a sh** load of question and they are not here to answer them......


valid, strong point.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Thanks buffed,will read that 2moro.....Your a cool guy.....
> 
> Even in recent history for example,The Ayatollah Khomeini himself married a ten-year-old girl when he was twenty-eight.This was the guy that took over Iran in the 80s,as a human,This is wrong.


whoa. So this stuff is going on now?

----------


## goose

> whoa. So this stuff is going on now?


Yes,its not common,but yes.Thing is I think this was here in the culture before islam,I just would of thought this great guy would of stopped this.....At least he stopped eating pork........

----------


## *RAGE*

> Yes,its not common,but yes.


it should be its not uncommon!!! read the other threads this war of words has been going on for over a month now with no end in sight......

----------


## amcon

i look it as true education ...

----------


## *RAGE*

> i look it as true education ...


thank you I could have not put it better...

----------


## goose

> it should be its not uncommon!!! read the other threads this war of words has been going on for over a month now with no end in sight......


I have lived in saudi arabia bro,and can tell you its not common among the general public,its mainly the tribes......I can tell you woman are treated like a piece of meat (not all)

----------


## amcon

goose i like your avatar... new amerykah - i like it... its positive and shows how badly we need change

----------


## spywizard

only in the usa is sex with children really looked down upon..

most people would be surprised to learn that most of the "world" is going younger and younger.. and not just in regards to youth on youth.. but the change is being forced, or put forth by men on child 

In some countries as young as 13 yrs old.. 

I'd link ya, but it's not too hard to find.. 

So allow others their differences, by today's standards he was a pedo, in his culture he was not, we don't have to like it, but it was what it was..

----------


## goose

> goose i like your avatar... new amerykah - i like it... its positive and shows how badly we need change


Im from London,LOL.

I just love Erykah Badu and that album cover.

Just because Im agnostic does not mean we dont have amazing people who are Jews,muslims and Christians,I have friends from all three.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Thanks buffed,will read that 2moro.....Your a cool guy.....
> 
> Even in recent history for example,The Ayatollah Khomeini himself married a ten-year-old girl when he was twenty-eight.This was the guy that took over Iran in the 80s,as a human,This is wrong.


Peace be unto you, *Goose*.

Here is my view on Khomeini:

*The Islamic ruling regarding (Ayatollah) Khomeini*

Question: What is the Islamic ruling regarding (Ayatollah) Khomeini?

Response: ...He is not a Muslim.

_Shaykh_ al-Albaanee
al-Haawee min Fataawa ash-Shaykh al-Albaanee – Page 349

----------


## amcon

> only in the usa is sex with children really looked down upon..
> 
> most people would be surprised to learn that most of the "world" is going younger and younger.. and not just in regards to youth on youth.. but the change is being forced, or put forth by men on child 
> 
> In some countries as young as 13 yrs old.. 
> 
> I'd link ya, but it's not too hard to find.. 
> 
> So allow others their differences, by today's standards he was a pedo, in his culture he was not, we don't have to like it, but it was what it was..



point taken however - it said he took her at 6 years old to wed/sexually commit to her at 9 years old... i am not a doc but i would think that would have to be very pre mature for a girl physically/sexually (even if she did menstrate)

i will read what he wrote in that e-book and them form a better educated resoponse. 

look we all do wrong, i know cause i have done too much wrong in my life that i will pay for when i die... but, with children affected it seems to him my different some how.

fyi - thanks for the mods and admin for letting us have these discussion on a non relevent subject to the meaning of this sight - a big thanks, and it shows a human side and a larger pic to what we are all doing!!! thanks bros!!! :Angel:

----------


## amcon

> Im from London,LOL.
> 
> I just love Erykah Badu and that album cover.
> 
> Just because Im agnostic does not mean we dont have amazing people who are Jews,muslims and Christians,I have friends from all three.


ditto, i have a few amazing friends that are non - believers. i'll keep working on you to now- lol

london need some change as well - he he he - oops - thought you were def american from that

----------


## spywizard

goose, i agree with you, and this has been beaten to death on other sites, i enjoy it because others become so shocked by the information.. 

thighing during a wedding?? what's up with that.. sex with teen age boys but only during a wedding/? 

again, it's not acceptable today..

but neither is cannibalism, not anymore..

----------


## amcon

> Peace be unto you, *Goose*.
> 
> Here is my view on Khomeini:
> 
> *The Islamic ruling regarding (Ayatollah) Khomeini*
> 
> Question: What is the Islamic ruling regarding (Ayatollah) Khomeini?
> 
> Response: ...He is not a Muslim.
> ...


doesnt khomeini - claim to be muslim?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> goose, i agree with you, and this has been beaten to death on other sites, i enjoy it because others become so shocked by the information.. 
> 
> thighing during a wedding?? what's up with that.. sex with teen age boys but only during a wedding/? 
> 
> again, it's not acceptable today..
> 
> *but neither is cannibalism, not anymore.*.



speak for yourself buddy!

nom nom nom nom  :LOL: 


But seriously, it is shocking. I know other cultures are different and whatnot, but to such extremes, or at least what we see as extreme. Crazy. I mean, I joke around a lot, as you can tell, but 30 year olds going with 10 year olds is just mind blowing...
I do see your point though.

----------


## *RAGE*

> I have lived in saudi arabia bro,and can tell you its not common among the general public,its mainly the tribes......I can tell you woman are treated like a piece of meat (not all)


yes they are and they have died because of some of their actions. ture story a daughter of an iraqi was talking to an american soldier. he took her to the police station and cut her throat....he was put in jail for six months. for killing his daughter. I mean wtf....

I am not saying one is right over the other....that is why i said i would not read the book i would just wing it based on what i know because when i write about that I know it to be true and not someone else is telling me to think...

----------


## *RAGE*

> goose, i agree with you, and this has been beaten to death on other sites, i enjoy it because others become so shocked by the information.. 
> 
> thighing during a wedding?? what's up with that.. sex with teen age boys but only during a wedding/? 
> 
> again, it's not acceptable today..
> 
> but neither is cannibalism, not anymore..



yes that is the way it has been but you only lived to about 30 year old so you had to have your children young. We are not back in that day....JMO

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I have written a book refuting this attack against Prophet Muhammad [s]:
> 
> The Islamophobe's Glass House: Refuting the Claim that Prophet Muhammad was a Pedophile


This is all great but I am not a Christian nor Jewish. Do two wrongs make a right?

I have never even heard of any of this stuff before. YIKES!

----------


## spywizard

> yes that is the way it has been but you only lived to about 30 year old so you had to have your children young. We are not back in that day....JMO



umm????

you can't have children with male boys.. that was what was in my post..

----------


## *RAGE*

I am sorry I must not have read it wrong wouldnt be the first time.....and yes they do.. wow i cant believe i missed that it say it right there......must have been think or something else

----------


## BuffedGuy

> This is all great but I am not a Christian nor Jewish. Do two wrongs make a right?
> 
> I have never even heard of any of this stuff before. YIKES!


Peace be unto you, *FallenWyvern*.

The first part of the book is addressed to Jews and Christians. The middle of the book, however, is directed at people of other religions/cultures. I think if a person reads the entire thing, he will come out with a more educated and nuanced opinion, free from chauvinistic post-modern hubris; it is a matter of moral relativism. Furthermore, the book also discards some of the myths people have with regards to Islamic Law. *Regardless of its shortcomings, I think the book is enough to deal with the harshest Jewish/Christian/Hindu/etc critic; that I am confident of.* As for atheists, I'm not too bothered over them anyways, since there is no way to please them, hehe. If we cannot agree on God, then there is nothing left to debate; all else is just details. Anyways, I encourage everyone to read the book. Even atheists can appreciate some of the points in the book. Many of the arguments used in the book are definitely Judeo-Christian-centric, but I think some of the arguments would also be of relevance to people of no particular faith.

In the Care of the Lord,
-Saladin.

----------


## eliteforce

and yet it seems to happen in America the most, or at least just as much as anywhere else, the pedophiles caught by Interpol or other cops in SE Asia seem to always be American or European..




> only in the usa is sex with children really looked down upon..
> 
> most people would be surprised to learn that most of the "world" is going younger and younger.. and not just in regards to youth on youth.. but the change is being forced, or put forth by men on child 
> 
> In some countries as young as 13 yrs old..

----------


## PittBoy

And it seems to be getting worse everyday in America too. I go and visit a friend of mine in prison every other week. The prison he transferred to is local to his friends and family but 7 out of 10 are in there for some sexual crime and most of those are pedophiles. It is very evident when you look at most of them in the visiting room who is there for what reason. But they all get transferred there and kind of are protected. He told me when he was in a different prison they were the minority and hated. That's the way it should be......IMO.

Sorry for the rant!!! It's a touchy subject......seems like every week someone in my area gets busted with kiddie porn or molesting a child.

----------


## alex18

> And it seems to be getting worse everyday in America too. I go and visit a friend of mine in prison every other week. The prison he transferred to is local to his friends and family but 7 out of 10 are in there for some sexual crime and most of those are pedophiles. It is very evident when you look at most of them in the visiting room who is there for what reason. But they all get transferred there and kind of are protected. He told me when he was in a different prison they were the minority and hated. That's the way it should be......IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!! It's a touchy subject......seems like every week someone in my area gets busted with kiddie porn or molesting a child.


keep your kids away from Pittsburgh!!!

----------


## Matt

> only in the usa is sex with children really looked down upon..
> 
> most people would be surprised to learn that most of the "world" is going younger and younger.. and not just in regards to youth on youth.. but the change is being forced, or put forth by men on child 
> 
> In some countries as young as 13 yrs old.. 
> 
> I'd link ya, but it's not too hard to find.. 
> 
> So allow others their differences, by today's standards he was a pedo, in his culture he was not, we don't have to like it, but it was what it was..


Sorry but the same can be said for the UK...

----------


## goose

Now this is a great read from the independent yesterday....


http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion...s-1517789.html

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Now this is a great read from the independent yesterday....
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion...s-1517789.html


Peace be unto you, *Goose*.

_Shaykh_ Hamza Yusuf said it best:
I think one of the things for the West, particularly Western Europe and probably less so in the United States, is that it's very, very difficult for people to realize now that religious identity in the Muslim world is far more important than racial identity. 

Racial denigration is not tolerated in the West. It's considered completely unacceptable and it's condemned. That doesn't mean that the extreme right don't have rights, they do. The ACLU in America defends the right of Nazis to congregate and they spew out their racist diatribes, but nobody will defend it, you know, the right to insult, the right to gratuitously attack peoples of race and color. 

On the other hand, religion is just fair game. I think what we need to do globally is conflate race and religion because at the core of race is identity, and at the core of a true religious experience is identity. I am identified as a believer first and foremost. If you denigrate my religion, you are doing something far more grievous to me than attacking my race, and that's where the response to the cartoons came from.I think if you conflate race with religious identity, you might start to understand the issue a bit more. For example, if you insult my race (I'm Pakistani/Indian), I could care less. But if you insulted my Muslim identity, I would be viscerally offended, just like a black guy would be offended if you insulted the black race.

You strongly believe that religions are oppressive. Fine, let's say that they are. But do you know that only a fraction of Muslims, Christians, or Jews are religious to begin with? Only 40% of Muslims go to the mandatory weekly "mass". As for how many pray five times a day, it would be even less. The average Muslim on the street knows very little about his religion. All these things that people dig up about Islam that they think are so horrible, the average Muslim doesn't believe or even know about them. 

The point is that even if you establish that Islam at its core is a violent and oppressive religion (which of course would be an assessment I'd disagree with), the majority of Muslims do not follow that interpretation. The vast majority of Muslims are just ethnically Muslim; it's like you have ethnic Jews, you have ethnic Muslims. They were born into Islam, and it is part and parcel of their identity. 

My point is that just as nobody tolerates racism against blacks, we shouldn't tolerate hate-mongering against religions. I'm not talking about legally; I am talking about socially. Just like we ostracize those who are racist against blacks, we should ostracize those who show bigotry towards a particular religious group. 

See, the problem is that most people in the West identify themselves with their race. A black guy is black _first_. Therefore, an attack on the black race is construed by him as an attack against his very being, and hence simply not tolerated. On the other hand, I identify first and foremost as a Muslim. My ethnic identity means next to _nothing_ to me. So just as you are sensitive towards race, you should be sensitive towards religious identity.

This is of course only if you want mutual peace, respect, and reconciliation. If you simply want to demand your rights and be insensitive, then sure nobody can stop you...The fact of the matter is that the vast majority of the world is theist, and it is simply unrealistic to think that tomorrow people will suddenly wake up and say "hey, I'm abandoning religion." It's just not going to happen; so if it is not going to happen, then we should learn to live in mutual cooperation, respect, and peace.

I close with one last point: I read somewhere something very profound. A guy said "there is no such thing as a liberal or fundamentalist religions; there are only soft and hard readings of a religion." So you will see that with all religions, there are people who take hard readings, but there are also people who take soft ones. Bigots of any flavor are no good, religious or irreligious. So while we should oppose religious bigotry, we should tolerate and appreciate softer readings of religion.

In the Care of the Lord,
-Saladin.

----------


## Dinosaur

edit

----------


## BuffedGuy

Deleted....................

----------


## Dinosaur

> My dear beloved brother *Chariff*, may God reward you for your good intention. However, there are some things in your post which are not correct. I know many Muslim laypersons think that the minimum age for marriage is the start of menses (menarche, i.e. the first period). This is not true. I know many laypersons who say this, but it has no truth to it. I have addressed this topic in my book; you will find it in the second half of it, God-Willing. May God reward you for your good intention, and please forgive me if this post of mine sounded obnoxious; my intention was only to set the record straight as is our religious duty. Indeed, there are many girls who have their first period and yet are not ready for marriage; so it is not correct to say this. Again, I've addressed this extensively in the book. Like I said, the book has been edited by _Mufti_ Husain. 
> 
> Again, forgive me.
> 
> In the Care of the Lord,
> -Saladin.



i appreciate your compliment brother, i have no problem being corrected, iam glad you have mentioned that to me as they say, stich in time saves nine. however, i will dig in more into that and will get back to you.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

does this really qualify as "in the news..."??? bashing on other peoples religions is not cool man. no matter how much you think it sucks.

----------


## goose

> does this really qualify as "in the news..."??? bashing on other peoples religions is not cool man. no matter how much you think it sucks.


Yes....I think your right.A mistake I made this thread....Lets make this thread die.

----------


## NightWolf

Many muslims themselfs have even said that
this is true.

----------


## amcon

not relivant to the news : how ever i learned somethings from it... bashing maybe a little - i dont want to loose the good people like , buffed, and the other guys if it is thought that they are being singeled out from their religions (--- lack of a better term) ... 

i wouldnt sweat it - as long as we as adults and friends keep it open and non attacking(not tooo attacking)

----------


## gst528i

Who ever said two wrongs dont make a right is what i thought of as well. 
I mean yes back when mohammed lived, ****ing a 9 year old was okay. But don;t you thing a man who spoke to god knew better?
Yes christians ****ed 10 years old and jews ****ed 14 yearolds but don;t we human NOW in this DAY AND AGE know that it is wrong. DID we need GOD TO TELL US?????? 

better yet wouldn't god have said hey " quit getting you dick wet on a 9 year old"!!! 
or quit having sex slaves!!! 
I would rather go to hell before i stick my dick in a 9 year old.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Who ever said two wrongs dont make a right is what i thought of as well. 
> I mean yes back when mohammed lived, ****ing a 9 year old was okay. But don;t you thing a man who spoke to god knew better?
> Yes christians ****ed 10 years old and jews ****ed 14 yearolds but don;t we human NOW in this DAY AND AGE know that it is wrong. DID we need GOD TO TELL US?????? 
> 
> better yet wouldn't god have said hey " quit getting you dick wet on a 9 year old"!!! 
> or quit having sex slaves!!! 
> I would rather go to hell before i stick my dick in a 9 year old.


Peace be unto you, *GST*. 

Please read the second half of page 84 and all of page 85 in my book, which adequately address your argument.

In any case, I don't want to debate this here, just because I think then people are less likely to read the book, and without reading the book, they will not adequately appreciate the weakness in their position, especially the Jews and Christians, to whom the book is addressed to. Hence, if you would like to discuss the issue further with me, you can PM me. Otherwise, I think I'm going to ignore this thread from now on (just because I want people to read the book instead of sufficing themselves with a synopsis of it...since the strength of my arguments is grounded in the heavy sourcing and countless examples given in the book, which cannot be replaced with a one or two liner, which could not do justice to our side of the story).

But yeah, do read page 84 and 85 to deal with your particular concern, God-Willing.

In the Care of the Lord,
-Saladin.

----------


## gst528i

Thanks will do that now. I read the book, a while back when u posted it but i think i only got to half of it.
I did find alot of it was actions that were excused since the christians did it or jews did worse. I am neither so i couldn;t understand why it is okay to do it if other did it. 
But let me go read

----------

